# Does someone make the bit I'm looking for?



## Andre205th (Feb 14, 2020)

I've looked around the web for a combination of a core box bit and a tapered bit. I want a radius in the base but a 3 or 5 degree taper up the sides. I'm looking for a 1/4 or 3/8" radius. It is a upside down trapezoid with radius on bottom corners. 1 to 2" depth. 

This is for making a boat hatch pattern/plug. For cutting out the gutters. The material being cut is foam. 

I know I could use various other bits to do the job but a single bit would be simple and make a cleaner cut. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums N/A..

do you have a drawing of the profile you wish???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure you'll get it in one bit...have you seen the Amana 47144 bit...3deg, 2 1/8 cutting depth...seems long enough but diameter is 3/4

Not sure you'll get a core box with a long enough reach...

Won't go into alternatives as it sounds like you have a handle on it.

Does the hatch you're installing not have a lip...? Would eliminate the need for a gutter and drain... Or is the hatch like a cockpit or engine hatch...?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate.net has custom bit making service if you really want one and can't find it. 

https://www.magnate.net/Articles.asp?ID=257


----------



## Andre205th (Feb 14, 2020)

Here’s a picture of the gutter profile and hatch lid. I’ve already cut this with a core box but with no taper. Thanks for replies.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If you've already cut the gutter, the Amana bit I suggested earlier will cut the taper for the sides...

Alternatively, you can resin/glass the taper you want and not go for the bit...that's what I've done with mine for repair. I took the hinges out and lift the whole hatch as it did not open enough (under the ladder to flybridge)


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------

